# '85 Nissan 300zx HID Kit?



## l337bG (May 17, 2010)

I can't seem to find one anywhere; I'd just like to replace the bulbs. If someone could point me to a set compatible, that'd be great.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Did you upgrade your head lights to HIDs? If so contact the maker of your kit because some HID bulbs have different wire harness connectors for different kit makers.


----------



## l337bG (May 17, 2010)

Nope.
I need the whole kit, I guess.
I just can't find any that are compatible with an 85, unless there are some that are cross compatible.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

l337bG said:


> Nope.
> I need the whole kit, I guess.
> I just can't find any that are compatible with an 85, unless there are some that are cross compatible.


You're looking for a H4 retro kit. Try this company HID Kits, BMW Aftermarket Bumpers & Lighting, DEPO - DDM Tuning .

I purchased the 4500k H4 Hi/Lo kit for my beater car and i'm pretty satisfied with them.


----------



## l337bG (May 17, 2010)

Spongerider said:


> You're looking for a H4 retro kit. Try this company HID Kits, BMW Aftermarket Bumpers & Lighting, DEPO - DDM Tuning .
> 
> I purchased the 4500k H4 Hi/Lo kit for my beater car and i'm pretty satisfied with them.


I can't seem to find it...


----------



## l337bG (May 17, 2010)

Nevermind, I do believe this will work.


----------

